# Hey Roger and Micyou and other 1/43 guys...



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

dunno if you've seen it yet, but Toys R Us has a new 1/43 slot car set under the brand name FastLane... the interesting part is that they also have a line of FastLane 1/43 R/C cars, and the bodies are interchangeable. Saw quite a few bodies there--mostly imports and tuners, but a nice variety nonetheless. They even have bodies and hop-up stuff separately a la Zip Zaps and the other micro RCs...

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Cool...
Because these cars will run on 1/32...:thumbsup: 
Thanks Rick!
Scott


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I wrote a review on those. They look graet, but I was not to impressed with the performance. I am still tinkering with them to get them to run good.

Here is a link to my review.

http://homepage.mac.com/pmarchand/newindex.htm

Rick, thanks for thinking of us.

MIke U


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I bout a pack of two bodies but have only looked ath wheel alignment for mounting. Adding a front post will be easy the rear depends on the body. Since the bodies are actually made of clear pastic and painted the have very nice windshields and I don't want to put a body post into the rear glass. They look most excellent and thw wheels lighn up perfect fot the Artin LWB chassis. I looked at the slot cars set but passed at $39.00. However the car bodies at 2 fro 7.00 is a decent deal. The Dollar General near me has a set with two Racing Trucks and two extra NASCAR bodies for 10.00 now thats a good deal.

Not a good picture

http://www.vabeachho.com/Artin/1-43GT40MKII.jpg

I have finished the inside mold but have some air bubble problems on the front end and need to agg some new vent holes. I hope to have this on finished this weekend. Next up I hope will be a new Fearrari 250 LM diecast I should have next week. Then a Lotus and Chapparal and Porsche 906/908/910 what ever I find first. When I have 4 to five LeMans Cars done then I'm going to build my 1/43 track Woodland Raceway it will be very similar to GreenRun Speedway just a little bigger 36 X 96.

Having fun with bigger cars that I can see

Roger Corrie
Virginia Becah, VA


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here is how I mounted my Fast Lane R/C Mini


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Mike do those white pieces snap in or are they glued?? What are they made out of? 

Thansk

Roger Corrie


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Its 1/16th poly styrene I just glued them on with CA. The thicker piece I think is a poly carbonate or nylon. It fits right into the mounting slots on the body. It almost doesn't even need the screw.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks Mike,

The white pieces in the photo are 1/16 ppoly styrene. WHat are you refering to in the picture as the thicker piece?

Roger


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

The thicker piece is the piece I added to the body to put a screw hole in.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks mike it helps if you scroll the picture to the right  I did not see the piece you added to the body.

Roger Corrie


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice Mini! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

roadrner said:


> Nice Mini! :thumbsup: rr


Thanks, now I have a pair.


----------

